# MANILA | Garden Towers | 215m | 60 fl | 200m | 54 fl | T/O



## Jose Mari

_03|24|2016_









*_bigdata*


----------



## Jose Mari

2nd tower is going up as well.


_03|26|2016_









*malek.mroueh*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jefferyi said:


> Apr 15, 2016


----------



## Jose Mari

bottom right of pic

_05|02|2016_










*that.nomad*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


ajosh821 said:


> Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|06|2016_










*Naomi Talitha*


----------



## Jose Mari

tower crane

_05|30|2016_










*uglybonesdavis*


----------



## anakngpasig

14 June 2016


MunichSwiss said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|17|2016_










*John Carlo Manahan*


----------



## Jose Mari

with the crane on the left

_07|17|2016_










*Elbert Vierneza*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _07|23|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *russelemasmila*


----------



## Jose Mari

extreme left of the skyline

_07|24|2016_










*RC Javier*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|25|2016_










*David Regoso*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|27|2016_










*Chef Kristopher Subramaniam*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|05|2016_










*Carlo Fresto Fortajada*


----------



## Jose Mari

bottom right corner

_08|07|2016_










*Eugene Tang*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|12|2016_










*jnbryn_*


----------



## Jose Mari

on the left

_08|26|2016_










*mlynn1246*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|28|2016_










*_thewanderingwallflower*


----------



## Jose Mari

on the right

_08|29|2016_










*Patrick Tanhuanco*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|30|2016_










*Christian Lago Gatuz*


----------



## Jose Mari

2nd tower

_09|01|2016_










*longwayroundtheglobe*


----------



## Jose Mari

update




jhomai14 said:


> Construction updates:
> Date Taken: September 1, 2016


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|06|2016_










*frenchlipino*


----------



## kubiq

I would like to visit your city, it looks great! But it is on the other side of the world sooo it would be difficult to me to buy the whole trip... What a pity!


----------



## anakngpasig

2 October 2016


ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

extreme left

_10|16|2016_










*innastagram*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|17|2016_










*Andreas Prasadja*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|19|2016_










*She Escobar*


----------



## Jose Mari

Garden Towers with Park Terraces










*Michael Banak*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


roydex said:


> uploaded on IG dated 10-27-2016 morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by diana__pet


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|29|2016_










*yoshiokno*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|02|2016_










*Kevin Kan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|02|2016_










*Bryan Gerry*


----------



## Jose Mari

T-crane for the 2nd tower.

_11|02|2016_










*Spectrum Leasing*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|07|2016_










*Arvie Hernandez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|12|2016_










*Gian Mar Jacinto*


----------



## Norbskie

anakngpasig said:


> Update


This view of Makati looks very first world w/t those big houses and with no IS in sight. I like it!:cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|12|2016_










*enduring_perspectives*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|16|2016_










*Wreighnauld M. Calimlim*


----------



## Jose Mari

on the left of the skyline

_11|21|2016_










*AA Yaptinchay*


----------



## Jose Mari

on the right

_11|25|2016_










*kenna2803*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|07|2016_










*Dee Antiporda*


----------



## Jose Mari

off-center

_12|08|2016_










*Deborah Laks Du Bois*


----------



## breidbard

Wow, it starts becoming a nice cluster!


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|09|2016_










*Zaireen Romano Salmorin*


----------



## Norbskie

That Dusit Thani hotel is kinda out of place in that area. I hope they can do something with it's exterior.


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|19|2016_










*Lander Ebalin*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|23|2016_










*miachenilla*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|24|2016_










*Merideth Aruta Tancio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|27|2016_










*miyuu_1212*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|27|2016_










*sugarfiend13*


----------



## markkram

Norbskie said:


> That Dusit Thani hotel is kinda out of place in that area. I hope they can do something with it's exterior.


I also hope they can do something with park terraces. The grey paint looks terrible. It looks unfinished like bare cement.


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ That's stone which is a lot better than cheap paint over concrete.


----------



## markkram

Jose Mari said:


> ^^ That's stone which is a lot better than cheap paint over concrete.


Where do you see stone? I am not talking aboit the ground floor. I am talking about the 3rd floor up. The grey paint. I dont know where you guys see stone.


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|07|2016_










*envious2*










*Riz Reduban*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|13|2017_










*Jau Arellano*










*_ms.castro_*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|16|2017_










*Anne Victoria*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|21|2017_










*Hideoki Tsuda*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|23|2017_










*laboratory_london*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|26|2017_










*pia_saithanu*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|01|2017_










*Mel Gonzales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|02|2017_










*mtorr101photo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|03|2017_










*Wing Ponce*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|04|2017_










*Johnston L. Villanueva*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|04|2017_










*thesilvachild*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|05|2017_










_Jayson Jeffrey Obcena_


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|06|2017_










*Claro Cortes IV*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|14|2017_










*Susan Dimauro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|17|2017_










*Eza Sumog-oy*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|24|2017_










*heyits_alyg*










*Sumarie Slabber*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|25|2017_










*Clara Good*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|26|2017_


That crane is for the 2nd tower.









*rwwilcox*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|01|2017_










*xdpsnchz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|03|2017_










*Vanne Gerald Vera*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|07|2017_










*parakeet03*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|12|2017_










*juanskiiii*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|13|2017_










*Ameta G*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|14|2017_










*Any Yamelieva*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|05|2017_










*Patricia Florescu*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|06|2017_










*Joan Barayuga*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|09|2017_










*Deddy Chanz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|12|2017_










*Roger Gaspar*










*DG Razon*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|14|2017_










*anastasiiasihai*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|16|2017_










*Neil Mendoza*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|18|2017_










*reeveo*


----------



## anakngpasig

22 May 2017


chanlatorre said:


> May 22, 2017


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|31|2017_










*Hazel Cunanan*










*Naoami Yamaguchi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|03|2017_










*Sebastian Black Dolor*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|04|2017_










*imdionski*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|05|2017_










*akosiprinceandrew*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|06|2017_










*Erlyn Nagun*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|14|2017_










*jhope1004*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|15|2017_










*Diane Coppola*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|23|2017_










*Wilson Esguerra*


----------



## anakngpasig

*26 June 2017*

















_own photos_


----------



## anakngpasig

*Lobby*









*Lounge Area*









*Meeting Area*









*Meditation Room*









*Clubhouse
*








Asuncion-Berenguer, Inc.


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|01|2017_










*Surferjoe Habibi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|01|2017_










*sin.tam*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|01|2017_










*girlsrunx*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|08|2017_


_(click on the image)_


*sin.tam*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|09|2017_










*Jonny Haugstad*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|12|2017_










*Noime Dichoso*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|17|2017_










*holidayinnmakati*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|18|2017


(click on the image)_


*real.estate.philippines*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|18|2017_










*lefabuleur*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|18|2017_










*Shirley Nijland*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|21|2017_










*Tony Aguilar*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|23|2017_










*_maryybeth_*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|26|2017_










*aaaashliiiii*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|28|2017_










*Rob Delima*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|28|2017_










*Paolo Parazo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|04|2017_










*jessielitodanas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|04|2017_










*Wayne Johnson*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|19|2017_










*Mel Gonzales*


----------



## anakngpasig

*27 August 2017*








_own photo_


----------



## anakngpasig

_own photo_


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|28|2017_










*anthony.matt_*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|06|2017_










*dhahn09*


----------



## ajosh821

Today (*MEVA*)


----------



## anakngpasig

7 May 2018


MunichSwiss said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|08|2018_










*bigslacker999*


----------



## azumiii




----------



## Jose Mari

_05|14-15|2018_










*Shed Handa*










*bigslacker999*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|16|2018_










*popolomoro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|16-17|2018_



















*dani_fotografo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|20|2018_










*therealcoffeewithaview*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|24|2018_










*patric6s*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|05|2018_










*Jade Maquiling*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|09|2018_












_(video clip)_


*real.estate.philippines*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|11|2018_










*alimbek_ulan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|18-20||2016_










*J.Rycken*










*Alessandra*










*hiphipjorge_7*










*Danny Cristobas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|01-02|2018_










*kristelgacis*










*jairuscaesar*



















*Tommy Magnussen*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|10|2018_










*kylaganir_16*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|30|2018_










*kareniveen*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|10|2018_










*Mikhael Paolo "Mikoi" Puente*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|24|2018_










*Alessana Gerona*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|31|2018_










*Raymond Ritchie*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|01-02|2018_










*Reinmar Llamado*










*Arni de Dios-Valiente*


----------



## anakngpasig

*27 January 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|11|2019_










*Lennon Ray Vibar*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|13|2019_










*Catherine*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|20|2019_










*Masayuki Tanaka*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|27|2019_










*Juan Miguel Escudero*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|02|2019_










*streeet_stories*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|15|2019_










*mexicano_en_filipinas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|19|2019_










*Xavier Mrld*










*Andrew Shelter*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|25|2019_










*Stephan Zilkens*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|06|2019_










*Rodrigo J. Salinas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|08|2019_




























*Anna Testa*


----------



## Jose Mari

04|15|2019










*audirenotahoe*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|25|2019_










*servetnad*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|29|2019_










*Angelo Arive*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|08|2019_










*rekapetho*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|11|2019_



















*Judy Talan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2019_










*m_sharyf*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|20|2019_










*Jaypee Perdido*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|27|2019_










*Margarita Yakoupova*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|31|2019_










*rchrrnnr*



_06|01|2019_










*purplejein*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|05|2019_










*Nina Cioffi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|11|2019_










*Sharla Marie Ramos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|24|2019_










*Jhessie Boy Gabitanan*


----------



## anakngpasig

24 June 2019


MunichSwiss said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|11|2019_










*villacine*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|31|2019_










*biyahenichef*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|07|2019_










*Cody Lamont*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|10|2019_










*melcaffeine*


----------



## anakngpasig

23 January 2020


reyvil888 said:


> Construction update
> From left : Garden Towers , One Ayala , Mandarin Oriental/Ayala Triangle Tower 2 , Park Central Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/knopinette/


----------



## ajosh821

March 2020 

*Jarret Revzin*


----------



## ajosh821

_*07/05/2021








*_








_*














*_


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Photos were taken yesterday.


----------



## ajosh821

*12/29/2021 






















*


----------



## [email protected]

binbin90 said:


> With sibling Park Terraces (sama daw siya, pamily pic)


----------



## [email protected]

pinoyako2010 said:


> *Garden Towers*
> Taken March 11, 2022


----------

